# question on chocolate palomino's



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

I think pictures would really help. Could jsut be a liver chestnut with a flaxen mane and tail by the description..


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Chocolate palomino is the same as a sooty palomino, and sooty can affect the mane, even to the point where there is almost no white left.

This horse is genetically tested palomino (there is no test for sooty):


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH (Jun 21, 2011)

verona1016 said:


> Chocolate palomino is the same as a sooty palomino, and sooty can affect the mane, even to the point where there is almost no white left.
> 
> This horse is genetically tested palomino (there is no test for sooty):


Can I share this I was told that not possible for a pally to have anything but a blonde mane and tail


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

Nope, definitely not the case.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

The cream dilution, which creates palomino, buckskin, brownskin and smoky black, is an incomplete dominant. These means it acts differently based on it's zygousity. I know, everyone knows this, chestnut with one copy is palomino, with two is cremello. However, a secondary effect of this incomplete dominance is that cream often has very little impact on black hair when it is heterozygous (only one copy present). This is why buckskins retain those black points so well - because the cream doesn't really cause it to change. There are exceptions to this, with some smoky blacks being really easy to pick for example, but the general rule of thumb is that cream x 1 doesn't change black. So of course, if you have a heavily sooty chestnut with one copy, it is perfectly normal to expect that the sooty will not be as diluted as the rest of the horse is.

This guy is a palomino, genetically tested. The dark mane is caused by sooty.


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

Wow! That's so cool! Learn something new everyday. Thank you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

